# I hate those ASPCA comercials



## Sandog (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I think it is good that there are advocates for our fury little friends, but when I see those commercials exploiting abused animals for money I just get so mad. Sure tug at my heart stings but the money spent on the commercials could be used to help the poor little quadrupeds.  

I just think it is wrong to show abused abused animals on TV to gain support, my best friend long before I got married was a small dog and I was crushed when she died. I do not understand why someone gets a pet only to abuse it and I am glad laws are in place to punish these cruel people. But I still hate seeing abused animals on a commercial as an exploit for support, surely there is a better way. I work for a non profit org in child hood cancer but we never show photos of children with cancer such as the child with no hair in order to gain support and I think we get our message out just fine without exploiting the ones who are or have been suffering. 

Sorry, had to rant...:wacko:


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 19, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think it is good that there are advocates for our fury little friends, but when I see those commercials exploiting abused animals for money I just get so mad. Sure tug at my heart stings but the money spent on the commercials could be used to help the poor little quadrupeds.
> 
> I just think it is wrong to show abused abused animals on TV to gain support, my best friend long before I got married was a small dog and I was crushed when she died. I do not understand why someone gets a pet only to abuse it and I am glad laws are in place to punish these cruel people. But I still hate seeing abused animals on a commercial as an exploit for support, surely there is a better way. I work for a non profit org in child hood cancer but we never show photos of children with cancer such as the child with no hair in order to gain support and I think we get our message out just fine without exploiting the ones who are or have been suffering.
> 
> Sorry, had to rant...:wacko:



The only problem I have with them is how damn sad they are.  Abused animals really, REALLY gets to me.  I actually thinks it's good to get their faces out there so people know what's going on and so people adopt them.  After all, that's what the ads are for.  If you see an abused animal, you may very well decide that you want to help them.  And that's their goal: to help the animals.  So I have no problem with this.

BP's ads, on the other hand, are more aggravating.  Spend that money to, you know, stop the oil...


----------



## chrispy06 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think it is good that there are advocates for our fury little friends, but when I see those commercials exploiting abused animals for money I just get so mad. Sure tug at my heart stings but the money spent on the commercials could be used to help the poor little quadrupeds.
> 
> I just think it is wrong to show abused abused animals on TV to gain support, my best friend long before I got married was a small dog and I was crushed when she died. I do not understand why someone gets a pet only to abuse it and I am glad laws are in place to punish these cruel people. But I still hate seeing abused animals on a commercial as an exploit for support, surely there is a better way. I work for a non profit org in child hood cancer but we never show photos of children with cancer such as the child with no hair in order to gain support and I think we get our message out just fine without exploiting the ones who are or have been suffering.
> 
> Sorry, had to rant...:wacko:



I'm torn, because on the one hand I absolutely agree with you that it feels exploitative, but on the other hand I have seen how hard it can be to get people to give money to charities and part of me thinks that you have to do whatever you can to fund raise in this economy.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2010)

*As long as it get the dough where it belongs...*

As a shelter vollie and adopter, I can tell you it gets a lot worse. The public needs to know.
On the other hand, Animal Cops for a while was showing situatinally ovewhelmed and/or mentally ill people being physically arrested because they failed to care for their animals. That was nonsense. Later episodes show a nre compassionate approach.

Some people abuse animals for profit (fighting, performing, unusually cruel ranching or stock handling) because they see animals as inferior and there only for their owner's benefit. Other abuse animals because they are mentally ill. In either case, the abuser often turns out to be a menace to people and society as well.
PS: I eat meat, and all three sets of grandparents ranched at one time or another.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think it is good that there are advocates for our fury little friends, but when I see those commercials exploiting abused animals for money I just get so mad. Sure tug at my heart stings but the money spent on the commercials could be used to help the poor little quadrupeds.



Charities are a business like any other, with the one difference being that, rather than turning a profit for the purpose of providing a return to the owner or shareholders, a charity pours those profits into additional good (i.e., helping animals and increasing awareness).  If the ASPCA didn't think that these commercials would bring in more revenue than they cost to produce and air (or, in the case that they don't turn a profit, that the value of awareness gained from the commercials would be greater than the value of the money lost in airing them), they wouldn't air them.  It's not as though there are a bunch of marketing people sitting at the ASPCA thinking, "Let's piss away money on commercials so we can help fewer animals."



> I work for a non profit org in child hood cancer but we never show photos of children with cancer such as the child with no hair in order to gain support and I think we get our message out just fine without exploiting the ones who are or have been suffering.
> 
> Sorry, had to rant...:wacko:



St. Jude Children's Research Hospital does it all the time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyMSLPMpn_k


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 20, 2010)

These abuse commercials make me sad as well, especially since my favorite channel is Animal Planet, but I do see commercials for children cancer research as well as adopt a child in Africa.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2010)

*Charities are profitable also.*

Some operate with overhead as high as 68% or more. And some are scams.

PS:My font button isn't working.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm this deals with EMS how?  Seems many topics were locked not to long ago as they had nothing to do with EMS.  Perhaps we should discuss this topic on an animal forum.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hmmm this deals with EMS how?  Seems many topics were locked not to long ago as they had nothing to do with EMS.  Perhaps we should discuss this topic on an animal forum.



isnt this in the lounge?? I have always thought that the lounge is where you can discuss any topic.  It has been this way on every other forum I have been on.  But I do think the ads help with their cause.  If people don't actually get to see whats being done to these animals then they may not adopt/send in donations.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> isnt this in the lounge?? I have always thought that the lounge is where you can discuss any topic.  It has been this way on every other forum I have been on.  But I do think the ads help with their cause.  If people don't actually get to see whats being done to these animals then they may not adopt/send in donations.



We need to start showing commercials of all the homeless and how deplorable they are treated and the horrible dangerous conditions.  People need to put humans before animals.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Hmmm this deals with EMS how?  Seems many topics were locked not to long ago as they had nothing to do with EMS.  Perhaps we should discuss this topic on an animal forum.



I was under the impression that the EMS lounge was a place to discuss off EMS topics.



> Sit back, relax, and start up discussion with fellow medics.



Heck, I see a guitar thread and one entitled the directionaless thread in this lounge. 

I fail to see why you think this thread should be locked, everyone has been very polite and cordial.

And thanks for all the good responses, nice to hear a diverse group on this subject.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sandog said:


> I was under the impression that the EMS lounge was a place to discuss off EMS topics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason a paintball thread was locked and that was the reason given.  If rules are to be applied they need to be applied equally.  No I do not play paintball but do think rules should be handled fairly.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> People need to put humans before animals.



I couldn't disagree with you more. Animals can only do so much to help themselves. There's a reason why we're at the top of the food chain, we have the drive to change things that effect us negatively.  I understand that every person's story is different, but if a homeless person could gather enough drive, they could become employed and have everything the rest of us have.  I personally know a homeless person that chooses to be homeless, he has an apartment where he has access to anything he could possibly need.  Instead he chooses to sit at a gas station and beg for change.  I don't pity him one bit, I work for what I have and so can any other person, assuming they don't have any true disabilities disabling them.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2010)

AtalantaAsh said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. Animals can only do so much to help themselves. There's a reason why we're at the top of the food chain, we have the drive to change things that effect us negatively.  I understand that every person's story is different, but if a homeless person could gather enough drive, they could become employed and have everything the rest of us have.  I personally know a homeless person that chooses to be homeless, he has an apartment where he has access to anything he could possibly need.  Instead he chooses to sit at a gas station and beg for change.  I don't pity him one bit, I work for what I have and so can any other person, assuming they don't have any true disabilities disabling them.



And I will disagree with you.  The majority are not homeless by choice and a large number are even mentally challenged.  If the money that is spent on animals was spent on those that are homeless because of circumstance we would have no homeless.  Do not judge the helpless homeless because of the frauds you know or have seen on the news.  In the USA and I wish I could find the study but it basically concluded that the majority of people here are no more than 3 missed checks from bankrupt and homelessness.  thankfully many that have hard times have been able to move in with family but not all have that.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And I will disagree with you.  The majority are not homeless by choice and a large number are even mentally challenged.  If the money that is spent on animals was spent on those that are homeless because of circumstance we would have no homeless.  Do not judge the helpless homeless because of the frauds you know or have seen on the news.  In the USA and I wish I could find the study but it basically concluded that the majority of people here are no more than 3 missed checks from bankrupt and homelessness.  thankfully many that have hard times have been able to move in with family but not all have that.



In this case Medic, I think I agree with you.  I do not know how homeless sprang into this topic but since it has I feel I will put in my few cents worth.
After my divorce, I was homeless for 3 months and lived out of my truck and showered at my workplace gym (Yes we had a gym). Paying $1200. per month child support payments, I could not come up with first and last month rent. So I camped at the beach or wherever the cops would not hassle me which was about everywhere.

Many would be surprised to know that the majority of homeless are not drunks and bums but rather small children of homeless mothers. It is for these kids that we need to care about this problem. Indeed you do not see these kids because they are not the one outside a business panhandling but they do exist. One must not prejudge the homeless, it can happen to anyone and when it does, life hurts.


----------



## reaper (Jul 20, 2010)

Then look at the fact, that most panhandlers can make more on a street corner, then they can at a minimum wage job.

Sorry, I have more respect for a panhandler, then the ones on welfare, that have the opportunity at a job and choose to work the system. At least the panhandler is working for their money!


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> And I will disagree with you.  The majority are not homeless by choice and a large number are even mentally challenged.  If the money that is spent on animals was spent on those that are homeless because of circumstance we would have no homeless.  Do not judge the helpless homeless because of the frauds you know or have seen on the news.  In the USA and I wish I could find the study but it basically concluded that the majority of people here are no more than 3 missed checks from bankrupt and homelessness.  thankfully many that have hard times have been able to move in with family but not all have that.



I'm not judging all of them, by any means, that's why I said every person's story is different.  I've talked to more than one and lots of them say they can make more on a street corner than at any job they could get.  A study I skimmed said that most homeless people are veterans, and those are the ones I will feel for.  America has never taken the best care of the veterans or it's elders.  I just don't think that the "people come first" view is a good view to hold onto.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 21, 2010)

AtalantaAsh said:


> I'm not judging all of them, by any means, that's why I said every person's story is different.  I've talked to more than one and lots of them say they can make more on a street corner than at any job they could get.  A study I skimmed said that most homeless people are veterans, and those are the ones I will feel for.  America has never taken the best care of the veterans or it's elders.  I just don't think that the "people come first" view is a good view to hold onto.



Many of those Vets you speak of are Vietnam era vets. Something many do not realize is that these vets were not welcomed home with open arms as today's soldiers are. They were shunned, shamed and forgotten. 
This was do to the political climate of the times, but now we have many suffering and forgotten soldiers of a war most people wish to forget. 

These guys have long enduring scars of the soul that we may never be able to comprehend, the least we can do is show them some tolerance. 

I do volunteer work with the Homeless, expect anything. They are unpredictable, volatile, and quite simply a mental quandary.  One can never perceive how a homeless person will react to help being offered.  All I can figure is that after years of being homeless, the homeless go into  some sort of self preservation mode as perverse as it might be.


----------



## firetender (Jul 21, 2010)

*The Proof Is In The Pudding!*

Well THAT sure got folks talking!

Did anyone here make a donation after reading the thread?

If so, it worked. If not, time for a new ad agency.

Life is simple


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

AtalantaAsh said:


> I just don't think that the "people come first" view is a good view to hold onto.



Are you one of the people that applauds and writes comments of approval when a hunter gets shot and killed by an animal rights activist?  If my fellow humans are not of more value than an animal I have to say my priorities are screwed up.  I value animal life but would not put them above human life, except on cases where it is a human that acts worse on purpose than any animal ever could, those kind of humans need the death penalty.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 21, 2010)

firetender said:


> Well THAT sure got folks talking!
> 
> Did anyone here make a donation after reading the thread?
> 
> ...



nope. 
I don't fall for the crocodile tears type of ads. 
Even though I would help out a animal if I see one needs help. 





Sandog said:


> Many of those Vets you speak of are Vietnam era vets. Something many do not realize is that these vets were not welcomed home with open arms as today's soldiers are. They were shunned, shamed and forgotten.
> This was do to the political climate of the times, but now we have many suffering and forgotten soldiers of a war most people wish to forget.
> 
> These guys have long enduring scars of the soul that we may never be able to comprehend, the least we can do is show them some tolerance.
> ...



So true. It is sad how the vets that survived that war are pushed into the shadows most of the time. Many judge and get frustrated with them for their chronic drinking problems, but don't realize the often root cause of the drinking. Drowning out the memories. Many did not have or could afford a shrink to talk to after coming home from battle.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 21, 2010)

Medic... while I agree people should come first I think it's wrong to judge people about what cause they feel most passionately about. I'm sure many could also argue that environmental issues are more important than the homeless problem, because an environmental disaster has the potential to harm or kill everyone on this planet. 

There are a few causes I am passionate about mostly because of some kind of personal experience or connection with them... and made me more aware of the larger problem. Pet overpopulation because I adopted two puppies from an abandoned litter and the rest of their healthy, friendly littermates had to be put down when the shelter ran out of room. Reproductive rights because I've worked in OB-GYN and seen firsthand what my patients experienced. Adoption/foster care issues because I'm an adoptee. 

I think the homelessness problem is a totally worthy cause, but I can only devote so much time, energy and money to such things. And for personal reasons, I choose to invest elsewhere in stuff that really gets me fired up. I wouldn't be surprised if one day some kind of experience puts me more in touch with that issue, but in the mean while I'm just glad that people like you are involved in it because I do recognize it's important.

 Isn't it great that so many people want to affect positive change in the world around them? I prefer to take that angle rather than "this is more important than that."


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 21, 2010)

Sandog said:


> Many of those Vets you speak of are Vietnam era vets. Something many do not realize is that these vets were not welcomed home with open arms as today's soldiers are. They were shunned, shamed and forgotten.
> This was do to the political climate of the times, but now we have many suffering and forgotten soldiers of a war most people wish to forget.
> 
> These guys have long enduring scars of the soul that we may never be able to comprehend, the least we can do is show them some tolerance.
> ...



I have the most respect for veterans, my brother, grandfather, an aunt and uncle have all or are serving.  My point was that is 50/50 some can't help being there and some can.



medic417 said:


> Are you one of the people that applauds and writes comments of approval when a hunter gets shot and killed by an animal rights activist?  If my fellow humans are not of more value than an animal I have to say my priorities are screwed up.  I value animal life but would not put them above human life, except on cases where it is a human that acts worse on purpose than any animal ever could, those kind of humans need the death penalty.



Heck no! I'm not a part of PETA, thanks.  That was my point, that some ppl just act like all animals are here for is out pleasure.  I'm not saying that if it came down to my cat or my mom, that I'd pick my cat, cause I'd pick my mom!  I wanted to be an animal cop for a part of my life.  IDK how to explain my point well I guess, everyone has a charity that they favor, mine would be cancer research, animal shelters, or a wounded soldier foundation.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 21, 2010)

AtalantaAsh said:


> Heck no! I'm not a part of PETA, thanks.  That was my point, that some ppl just act like all animals are here for is out pleasure.  I'm not saying that if it came down to my cat or my mom, that I'd pick my cat, cause I'd pick my mom!  I wanted to be an animal cop for a part of my life.  IDK how to explain my point well I guess, everyone has a charity that they favor, mine would be cancer research, animal shelters, or a wounded soldier foundation.



Sorry for coming across rude.  I have just met to many people that would have chosen the cat over mom.  

I'm a member of PETA People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 21, 2010)

foxfire said:


> So true. It is sad how the vets that survived that war are pushed into the shadows most of the time. Many judge and get frustrated with them for their chronic drinking problems, but don't realize the often root cause of the drinking. Drowning out the memories. Many did not have or could afford a shrink to talk to after coming home from battle.



My dad has owned a bar for all of my life and some before so.  He and I share a great pride for this country and her veterans, tho of late not some of it's leaders, but he and I always listen to veteran's stories.  He at his bar and me at any occasion, such as at work (O'Reilly Auto Parts, lots come in wearing veteran hats and such), or at a veteran's day parade I participated in, in high school.  I wish that my grandfather (WWII veteran) would talk about his experiences, I know he has his reasons for not, but I think getting it off of his chest would help.



LucidResq said:


> Medic... while I agree people should come first I think it's wrong to judge people about what cause they feel most passionately about. I'm sure many could also argue that environmental issues are more important than the homeless problem, because an environmental disaster has the potential to harm or kill everyone on this planet.
> 
> There are a few causes I am passionate about mostly because of some kind of personal experience or connection with them... and made me more aware of the larger problem. Pet overpopulation because I adopted two puppies from an abandoned litter and the rest of their healthy, friendly littermates had to be put down when the shelter ran out of room. Reproductive rights because I've worked in OB-GYN and seen firsthand what my patients experienced. Adoption/foster care issues because I'm an adoptee.
> 
> ...



I agree, there are organizations and charities for good reason, I just feel some more important than others.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Sorry for coming across rude.  I have just met to many people that would have chosen the cat over mom.
> 
> I'm a member of PETA People Eating Tasty Animals.



No not rude, I'm not good at explaining myself well enough.  No my cat is like a child to me, tho not, but I'd choose my mom!


----------



## firetender (Jul 21, 2010)

*This is about the Human Animal*

We've not lost the War gene. _*ALL the Advocates of this or that are engaged in a war for attention and resources. *_The causes come and go, but the War goes on, and we are the ones being bombarded.


----------



## i5adam8 (Jul 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Are you one of the people that applauds and writes comments of approval when a hunter gets shot and killed by an animal rights activist?  If my fellow humans are not of more value than an animal I have to say my priorities are screwed up.  I value animal life but would not put them above human life, except on cases where it is a human that acts worse on purpose than any animal ever could, those kind of humans need the death penalty.



No one ever said anything about harming another person just because they hunt. I think the point is that certain people feel more sorrow for an animal because they are completely defenseless. It doesn't mean that they are a bad person just because they feel this way. I eat meat,I have no problem with hunting. But their is something that pains my soul about seeing an animal suffer that is different from the way I feel when I see human suffering....Does this mean I care less about human beings? of course not.  I think you missed the point.


----------

